# i finally fully debloated!!!



## Lars (Jun 28, 2021)

I used 1500 mg Dandelion root extract and the next day i tried to avoid all food that contain salt(sodium)








never going to eat fucking salt again 

me after a pizza


----------



## N1c (Jun 28, 2021)

Chad. You could be a model


----------



## ReignsChad (Jun 28, 2021)

looking good. what exactly does dandelion ext do?


----------



## Lars (Jun 28, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> looking good. what exactly does dandelion ext do?


One of the best natural diuretic


----------



## far336 (Jun 28, 2021)

Can you post before and after pictures with the same head angle?


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Jun 28, 2021)

what extract did you use? amazon link?
Looks fucking insane tbh, also what about your thyroid thingy?


----------



## AbuSAF (Jun 28, 2021)

imo u look the same as before, but since its ur face u would notice more details, but to lyk u dont need to worry too much ab bloat and whatnot


----------



## Lars (Jun 28, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> what extract did you use? amazon link?
> Looks fucking insane tbh, also what about your thyroid thingy?


my doctor is going to test my blood in a few weeks again for now i stopped using beta carotene because can cause thyroid issues and just tried this to debloat


----------



## Lars (Jun 28, 2021)

far336 said:


> Can you post before and after pictures with the same head angle?


trying to find one


----------



## betamanlet (Jun 28, 2021)

Take the after picture with a flash too or the comparison is worthless.


----------



## Edgar (Jun 28, 2021)

Nigga it is your huge zygos jfl. But yeah lookin better


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 28, 2021)

Looking very good Chadovic


----------



## Laikyn (Jun 28, 2021)

u kinda look like adin ross


----------



## Deepraj7 (Jun 28, 2021)

Lars, what are the other things you tried to debloat before using dandelion root extract?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 28, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> my doctor is going to test my blood in a few weeks again for now i stopped using beta carotene because can cause thyroid issues and just tried this to debloat


do you know at what dose it caused thyroid issues?


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> do you know at what dose it caused thyroid issues?


I dont know man i only read beta carotene can do it so just stopped for now


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

Deepraj7 said:


> Lars, what are the other things you tried to debloat before using dandelion root extract?


Tbh nothing i always ate a shit ton of salt 5+ grams a day easily because i love bread with cheese but thats just asking to get bloated this was the fist try to finally get debloated and salt is indeed the devil


----------



## .👽. (Jun 29, 2021)

wtf if not cheeksucking its very good


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 29, 2021)

No debloat for my lack of forward growth but props to you papanova


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 29, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> No debloat for my lack of forward growth but props to you papanova


you still looking into a bimax


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> you still looking into a bimax


Ideally. But I’m not certain what to get and how it’d impact me. I’m starting to realize I’ve got a degree of prognathism(like black people often do) and that while bimax would improve some features, it might make others worse. Overall I still believe net positive but I’m also still a far way from making it happen


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 29, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> No debloat for my lack of forward growth but props to you papanova


Pheno mogs me, I'm a dravidian with bug eyes


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 29, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Ideally. But I’m not certain what to get and how it’d impact me. I’m starting to realize I’ve got a degree of prognathism(like black people often do) and that while bimax would improve some features, it might make others worse. Overall I still believe net positive but I’m also still a far way from making it happen


ye you dont want to end up like tyrion

I want a high cut/quadrangular lefort 1 but not realistic unfortunately


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ye you dont want to end up like tyrion
> 
> I want a high cut/quadrangular lefort 1 but not realistic unfortunately


You seen me?


----------



## Preston (Jun 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ye you dont want to end up like tyrion


What effects does bimax have on proganthism? I have it too. Ideally u would need an ASO right?


----------



## Preston (Jun 29, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Ideally. But I’m not certain what to get and how it’d impact me. I’m starting to realize I’ve got a degree of prognathism(like black people often do) and that while bimax would improve some features, it might make others worse. Overall I still believe net positive but I’m also still a far way from making it happen





PrestonYnot said:


> What effects does bimax have on proganthism? I have it too. Ideally u would need an ASO right?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 29, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> You seen me?


ye, I can't help you with surgery advice tho better asking someone else


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 29, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> What effects does bimax have on proganthism? I have it too. Ideally u would need an ASO right?


why are you asking me


----------



## Preston (Jun 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why are you asking me


Ur knowledgeable


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 29, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Ur knowledgeable


ask reptiles


----------



## Preston (Jun 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> I used 1500 mg Dandelion root extract and the next day i tried to avoid all food that contain salt(sodium)
> View attachment 1198717
> View attachment 1198722
> 
> ...


Are u planning any surgeries bro


----------



## Germania (Jun 29, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Ideally. But I’m not certain what to get and how it’d impact me. I’m starting to realize I’ve got a degree of prognathism(like black people often do) and that while bimax would improve some features, it might make others worse. Overall I still believe net positive but I’m also still a far way from making it happen


you are already gl


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Jun 29, 2021)

Germania said:


> you are already gl


Could be better. Rather be a 8.5 than a 7.5. That’s the difference between “hey he’s good looking” and “omg I want to fuck him”


----------



## coolguy1 (Jun 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> I used 1500 mg Dandelion root extract and the next day i tried to avoid all food that contain salt(sodium)
> View attachment 1198717
> View attachment 1198722
> 
> ...


Crazy bro, do you need to take the extract everyday?


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> Crazy bro, do you need to take the extract everyday?


Hmm i think every other day but i am now waiting till weekend because need to look at my best when going clubbing again


----------



## coolguy1 (Jun 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Hmm i think every other day but i am now waiting till weekend because need to look at my best when going clubbing again


Is this the one you bought? https://www.hollandandbarrett.nl/shop/product/nature-s-garden-paardenbloem-520mg-60003320


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> are you sub 10% bf?


the scale at the gym says 10% but thats cope i think


----------



## NeoDandi (Jun 29, 2021)

autism, even worse this site simping you

you look the same if not less bloated in last picture

literally no difference whatsoever in hotness or sex appeal


----------



## .👽. (Jun 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> ye you dont want to end up like tyrion
> 
> I want a high cut/quadrangular lefort 1 but not realistic unfortunately


what makes Tyrion look like this? imma get jaw surgery too


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jun 29, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> what makes Tyrion look like this? imma get jaw surgery too


idk he got too much forward movement I think


----------



## RealTruecel (Jun 29, 2021)

mogger


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jun 29, 2021)

Literally looks better after eating pizza


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

Ronnie Kray said:


> Literally looks better after eating pizza


hahaha how my cheeks looks so soft


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 29, 2021)

@larsanova69 Good shit man! Bloat kills me too, on a night out drinking the alcohol gets rid of my water retention and makes me look chiselled, night and day difference.


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> @larsanova69 Good shit man! Bloat kills me too, on a night out drinking the alcohol gets rid of my water retention and makes me look chiselled, night and day difference.


which alcohol do you drink? i am going for vodka with something else heard that carbonated drinks bloat you or maybe just your stomach hahah sorry i just dont want to get bloated again


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> I used 1500 mg Dandelion root extract and the next day i tried to avoid all food that contain salt(sodium)
> View attachment 1198717
> View attachment 1198722
> 
> ...


pisses me off that I never tried of dandelion root extract cause literally every debloat method Ive read here didnt do shit for me
just bought some on amazon for 10€ tho if Im not chad tomorrow I will complain


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

sorrowfulsad said:


> pisses me off that I never tried of dandelion root extract cause literally every debloat method Ive read here didnt do shit for me
> just bought some on amazon for 10€ tho if Im not chad tomorrow I will complain


hope it works bro


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> which alcohol do you drink? i am going for vodka with something else heard that carbonated drinks bloat you or maybe just your stomach hahah sorry i just dont want to get bloated again


Vodka too, soda only bloats the stomach with gas, not the face


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Vodka too, soda only bloats the stomach with gas.


okay letso vodka with 0 cal carbonated drink


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

instead of eating bread with peanut butter i eat oats with peanut butter you guys mirin?


----------



## UglyGod360 (Jun 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1199396
> instead of eating bread with peanut butter i eat oats with peanut butter you guys mirin?


That looks like poop 💩 ngl


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> That looks like poop 💩 ngl


Hahahahah maybe it is


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

betamanlet said:


> Take the after picture with a flash too or the comparison is worthless.





Ronnie Kray said:


> Literally looks better after eating pizza





NeoDandi said:


> autism, even worse this site simping you
> 
> you look the same if not less bloated in last picture
> 
> literally no difference whatsoever in hotness or sex appeal


2 june




29 june



i am bulking so i gained more weight on the right , fuck salt low sodium high potassium diet and mega dosing dandelion root on the mornings i have partys/ clubbing


----------



## orthochadic (Jun 29, 2021)

you don't need to suffer that much for 0,1 psl lol (wanting to be totally debloated)
You're already handsome.
when you willget shredded with tatoos and a fuark haircut, with a stubble and nice clothes, you will be a true Chad.
Softmaxxing pushed at its highest will change your life even more !!!!

I used 1500 mg Dandelion root extract and the next day i tried to avoid all food that contain salt(sodium)


larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1198717
> View attachment 1198722
> 
> never going to eat fucking salt again
> ...


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

orthochadic said:


> you don't need to suffer that much for 0,1 psl lol. You're already handsome.
> Also get shredded with tan and tatoos and long hairs.
> Also grow a stubble, and get nice clothes.
> You have all what it takes at your level to become a Chad.
> You can become so much more


yess i am trying to get fully beard but need to have patient and going to fake tan maxx this weekend  and still working out 6 times a week


----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)

Going to rock my favorite shirt again after 15 months


----------



## Ronnie Kray (Jun 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> 2 june
> View attachment 1199752
> 29 june
> 
> ...


No change.
I'm sorry but it might actually be over for you OP.


----------



## NeoDandi (Jun 29, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> 2 june
> View attachment 1199752
> 29 june
> View attachment 1199749
> i am bulking so i gained more weight on the right , fuck salt low sodium high potassium diet and mega dosing dandelion root on the mornings i have partys/ clubbing


yeah bro it's the same, one appears slightly more hollow cheeks because of the lighing difference


----------



## wannaimprove (Jul 5, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Going to rock my favorite shirt again after 15 months
> View attachment 1199762


what shirt is that ?

I guess it is slim fit type but any specific brand?

Looks good


----------



## lasthope (Jul 5, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Going to rock my favorite shirt again after 15 months
> View attachment 1199762


you still neck training?


----------



## lasthope (Jul 5, 2021)

orthochadic said:


> you don't need to suffer that much for 0,1 psl lol (wanting to be totally debloated)
> You're already handsome.
> when you willget shredded with tatoos and a fuark haircut, with a stubble and nice clothes, you will be a true Chad.
> Softmaxxing pushed at its highest will change your life even more !!!!
> ...


is beard+tatoos always looksmax?


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 5, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> never going to eat fucking salt again


Extremely unhealthy, especially in the summer 

Enjoy your muscle cramps, fatigue and zero cold tolerance in the cold season


----------



## CurryKing (Jul 5, 2021)

You look like @Amnesia’s little brother


----------



## Lars (Jul 5, 2021)

CurryKing said:


> You look like @Amnesia’s little brother


He only has an older brother right


----------



## Morvin (Jul 5, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Going to rock my favorite shirt again after 15 months
> View attachment 1199762


Chad goede ascension man


----------



## prettyboyswag (Jul 6, 2021)

mirin zygos


----------



## prettyboyswag (Jul 6, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Vodka too, soda only bloats the stomach with gas, not the face


carbonated shit 100% bloats the face lol. I always avoid shit that makes me bloat so I end up eating a mostly carnivore diet unintentionally. cutting out ALL alcohol was the key factor in finally achieving resting hollow cheeks for me


----------



## Lars (Jul 6, 2021)

lasthope said:


> is beard+tatoos always looksmax?


Tatoos no if you go for wide appeal


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 6, 2021)

prettyboyswag said:


> carbonated shit 100% bloats the face lol. I always avoid shit that makes me bloat so I end up eating a mostly carnivore diet unintentionally. cutting out ALL alcohol was the key factor in finally achieving resting hollow cheeks for me


On the night out when you’re drinking alcohol it makes you look shredded in the face. Also caffeinated soda does the same.

Most likely because both caffeine and alcohol are diuretics.


----------



## Lars (Jul 6, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> On the night out when you’re drinking alcohol it makes you look shredded in the face. Also caffeinated soda does the same.
> 
> Most likely because both caffeine and alcohol are diuretics.







My face after alcohol and dandelion root and sweating alot my face was so fucking lean


----------



## Johanjohan (Jul 6, 2021)

How do I get my hair like that fringe ? can you give a detailed guide


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jul 6, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> View attachment 1211262
> 
> My face after alcohol and dandelion root and sweating alot my face was so fucking lean


Is dandelion root proper legit and consistent? And better than alcohol?


----------



## Lars (Jul 6, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Is dandelion root proper legit and consistent? And better than alcohol?


yeah i legit get a dry throat even after drinking one liter water so i think it is legit


Johanjohan said:


> How do I get my hair like that fringe ? can you give a detailed guide


when i get out of the shower i bent over my pointing it straight to the ground and shake to let all my curls fall so they also fall on my forehead


----------



## orthochadic (Jul 12, 2021)

lasthope said:


> is beard+tatoos always looksmax?


yeah most of the time, it's like make up for girls.


----------



## bruhcel (Jul 12, 2021)

body dysmorphia moment


----------



## Lars (Jul 12, 2021)

bruhcel said:


> body dysmorphia moment


true but still noticedable the difference between debloated and bloated so still confidence boost


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 12, 2021)

It's called losing weight, OP is dumb as hell


----------



## Lars (Jul 12, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> It's called losing weight, OP is dumb as hell


I lost 3kgs of waterweight in one week while bulking 250 surplus meanwhile calling me dumb


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 12, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> I lost 3kgs of waterweight in one week while bulking 250 surplus meanwhile calling me dumb



That's called losing weight regardless where the weight came from, You can't gain and lose weight at the same time you retard.


----------



## Lars (Jul 12, 2021)

TaskforceBlack said:


> That's called losing weight regardless where the weight came from, You can't gain and lose weight at the same time you retard.
> 
> View attachment 1222038
> 
> View attachment 1222039


If you debloat by lowering water you indeed "lose" weight so what are you trying to prove


----------

